# Cree XP-G R5



## Painkiller1009 (Feb 2, 2010)

Has anyone received there R5 lights or drop-ins?
I'm curious as to the output and build quality.


----------



## carrot (Feb 2, 2010)

A lot of lights use R5's. I have one that uses an XP-G R5 right now in my pocket. And yes, quality is excellent.


----------



## Painkiller1009 (Feb 2, 2010)

Care to elaborate?


----------



## carrot (Feb 2, 2010)

Painkiller1009 said:


> Care to elaborate?


Oh, sorry, yes. Output is also excellent.


----------



## Painkiller1009 (Feb 2, 2010)

What brand and model?


----------



## Painkiller1009 (Feb 2, 2010)

Also I'm wondering about the reflector design in the Ultrafire C8 R5. 
Whats with the double dish OP to smooth reflector? 

I'm also digging the Uniquefire L2 R5, looks very nice in silver.


----------



## carrot (Feb 2, 2010)

Oops, sorry, the light I'm thinking of is not a "budget" light. I thought you were inviting open discussion on *any* XP-G R5 based light.


----------



## Painkiller1009 (Feb 2, 2010)

carrot said:


> Oops, sorry, the light I'm thinking of is not a "budget" light. I thought you were inviting open discussion on *any* XP-G R5 based light.




Figured that from all great information in your posts :thumbsdow

How would you think it was an open invitation? This is the budget forum!!!

This is exactly what is not needed in this forum. :shakehead


----------



## jp2515 (Feb 2, 2010)

Painkiller1009 said:


> Figured that from all great information in your posts :thumbsdow
> 
> How would you think it was an open invitation? This is the budget forum!!!
> 
> This is exactly what is not needed in this forum. :shakehead



Your original post was a bit ambiguous, did you mean R5 budget lights? Haven't seen too many (at all) but I'm sure we'll see a lot of them on the market soon.


----------



## carrot (Feb 2, 2010)

It's not my fault if your question and post is ambiguous. Try to be more precise about your questions in the first place for helpful answers.


----------



## old4570 (Feb 2, 2010)

Ultrafire C1 with the KD 5 mode Xp-G R5 drop in ... ProductId=10158

C1 body was good , the drop in was put together by a 89 year old man who was half blind , or a trained monkey . One or the other ! 

Current draw about 2.3A , output a little over 200Lumen 
Problems = 
Reflector sitting to high / blocking output 
Emitter lose 
Little thermal goop 
Lots of sag , and not much output . 

Fixes = Glue emitter down 
Lower reflector by trimming the raised sides of the pill 
And slightly increase the hole in the reflector for the emitter .. 

Output over 300Lumen [ more like 350+ ] 

Way too much current draw , Im leaving as is for now , to see if it lasts .


----------



## Painkiller1009 (Feb 2, 2010)

Well since its obvious (to some) that this is the Budget forum. Let me clarify what info I am looking for.

Has anyone received there budget R5 light.

Please don't respond unless you have info/hands on experience with budget R5 light/drop-ins.


----------



## Painkiller1009 (Feb 2, 2010)

old4570 said:


> Ultrafire C1 with the KD 5 mode Xp-G R5 drop in ... ProductId=10158
> 
> C1 body was good , the drop in was put together by a 89 year old man who was half blind , or a trained monkey . One or the other !
> 
> ...



Thank you old4570
That is very high current draw. I bet it heats up fast. Is the tint blue being pushed that hard?

What your thoughts on the reflector design of the ultrafire C8 sku 32949? 
I have never seen one like that before and was wanting to know the benefits of it.


----------



## old4570 (Feb 2, 2010)

Painkiller1009 said:


> Thank you old4570
> That is very high current draw. I bet it heats up fast. Is the tint blue being pushed that hard?
> 
> What your thoughts on the reflector design of the ultrafire C8 sku 32949?
> I have never seen one like that before and was wanting to know the benefits of it.



It was turning bluish before being fixed ... With the emitter glued down with thermal epoxy , its seems to handle everything ok ..

Im just thinking of the driver : Efficiency .. 

C8 = I assume / sku.32949

I dont know ? Id like to see some beamshots , rather than just wall shots .
Could be interesting , but Ive spent plenty this first month in 2010 ...
So I need to take a break from buying lights > But it does look interesting for sure .. 

C1 XP-G R5 
L2p Body
Maratac AA
Spear clone 
Drivers 
XP-G Emitters
Empty pills 
2x Cheap single AA 
Ultrafire A20 

Time to stop : :shakehead


----------



## Blackbeard (Feb 3, 2010)

Have the ultrafire WF-501B with the XPG-R5 5 mode from KD. Takes 1 18650. Rated at 400 lumens, but I think its more like 225-240. 

Also has the small peephole for the emitter which I really want to disassemble and drill out.

And the clickie is problematic, it even turned on by itself a few times.


----------



## Painkiller1009 (Feb 3, 2010)

Blackbeard said:


> Have the ultrafire WF-501B with the XPG-R5 5 mode from KD. Takes 1 18650. Rated at 400 lumens, but I think its more like 225-240.
> 
> Also has the small peephole for the emitter which I really want to disassemble and drill out.
> 
> And the clickie is problematic, it even turned on by itself a few times.



So the drop in doesn't look like the one in the pic? Instead the reflector has a smaller opening not allowing the emitter to sit properly?


----------



## Blackbeard (Feb 3, 2010)

Heres some pics



http://i692.photobucket.com/albums/vv283/blackbeardpic/lights/IMG_0614.jpg

http://i692.photobucket.com/albums/vv283/blackbeardpic/lights/IMG_0615.jpg


----------



## Blackbeard (Feb 3, 2010)

looking at the xpg drop in on DX home page and the emitter is fully visible, wonder why the ultrafire has such a small hole. I dont think I can alter it without damaging it.

Never mind, was able to unscrew emitter from reflector, will try to drill it wider in the next day or so and post improvement/failure results.


----------



## old4570 (Feb 3, 2010)

http://i692.photobucket.com/albums/vv283/blackbeardpic/lights/IMG_0614.jpg





Is that with the reflector screwed down ...

Then the reflector is sitting too high , and is blocking output . It needs to be lowered .. By all means open the hole some ..

Also check to make sure the emitter is glued , if not , it wont last , it will cook .

_
Over sized image change to link........again_


----------



## Blackbeard (Feb 3, 2010)

that's as far as the reflector screws on, but as you can see its slightly off center so removing some material may make it brighter. stupid design IMO.


----------



## old4570 (Feb 4, 2010)

Blackbeard said:


> that's as far as the reflector screws on, but as you can see its slightly off center so removing some material may make it brighter. stupid design IMO.



To lower you need to get the metal file out : 

And very carefully file the edges of the brass pill .. Raised sides on the emitter side .. .. These raised edges are what stop the reflector ..

So use care , so as not to damage the emitter ..

Otherwise you will be loosing a lot of output ..


----------



## Blackbeard (Feb 4, 2010)

old4570 said:


> To lower you need to get the metal file out :
> 
> And very carefully file the edges of the brass pill .. Raised sides on the emitter side .. .. These raised edges are what stop the reflector ..
> 
> ...


 

I drilled out a very small amount of the hole and it seems better, but I'll give this a try next, and hopefully light will be at its true potential.


----------



## Blackbeard (Feb 12, 2010)

Put a little more work into the reflector issue, still needs a few more tweaks & some more grinding down of that brass ring, but its noticeably brighter......still nowhere near the 400 Lumens on KD specs, have know idea why they inflate the numbers so much.


----------



## old4570 (Feb 13, 2010)

Emitter output !

Then factor in , Battery / Driver / how well the pill is assembled ..

In this case , FOR ME , the emitter was not glued , reflector sat to high blocking output , but once set up correctly its way above 300 OTF , and just a little under 400 .. But you have to work for it .. 

Hopefully they will fire the Monkey , and bring in a nearsighted old man to do the assembly ... 

XP-G is a different animal to XR-E / with the XR-E there was some room for sloppy work , not so with XP-G . The emitter is so much smaller , so a lot of care is needed to set it up , and when set up poorly it will suffer far more than a XR-E ...

A good XR-E drop in is still a good option , the KD XP-G drop ins with the larger hole [ XR-E Reflector ] should work as well as the XP-E reflector . Whats needed is a new shaped reflector for better focus .


----------

